# Please don't tell me (miscarriage?)... UPDATES



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 22, 2010)

What does this look like to you?


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep..  That's what it looks like to me..  

I had one do that very same thing 3wks after breeding and never preg-checked her after that..  5mos later -- no kids.  

That's not to say it's a sure thing that she's aborted, but suffice it to say that blood during pregnancy is never a good diagnostic sign.  Same goes for humans, goats, cattle, horses, you name it..

Sorry..


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, daggummit. Do you think she will have another heat cycle this year? She was in the breeding pen from Aug 1-Sept 9, so she was between 3-8 weeks (?).


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, I'd say she will..  It's still pretty early in the breeding season.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 22, 2010)

If she is a boer she will cycle in every month that has an R in it...i don't know if I'd give up on this pregnancy yet...I've seen junk like that and still got kids, depends alot on how much and how far along she is...Wouldn't hurt to pen her next to a billy...soon enough you will see if she comes into heat.   Hopefully not though.  Is this the girl that you had bred to that giant solid red billy? again hopefully not


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 22, 2010)

Im sorry...I hope she gets another cycle in for you!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2010)

Sure looks like an abortion to me as well...I'm sorry. 

I personally would keep her away from a buck for at least a month, to give her body time to heal.  If she's really healthy, she may cycle in 21 days or so...but that doesn't mean she should be bred, if you get my drift.
Believe me, I understand....I bred one of my does to a fancy buck last year, and saw her get hit HARD in the side a month later...a few days later, her back end looked like that ^....I was so disappointed, both b/c I wanted those kids and because I hated to have to wait to rebreed her...it caused me to still be kidding in May instead of being done in March, as I'd planned.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 22, 2010)

I  have been corrected.  The wives tale is wrong a boer goat can cycle during any month in the year...My statement has been debunked with my own records and a swift kick in the rearend....TY  K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 31, 2010)

Update: I think she may be ok! She has not come back into heat since the above issue, so we are crossing our fingers for at least 1 kid in Jan. If she doesn't kid by March, she was most likely bred by our buck and I just didn't see it...

What do you think? She has gotten more "round" recently, but no noticeable changes in her udder yet. 

Picture taken the beginning of September:





Pictures taken 10/31/2010:


----------



## ChksontheRun (Oct 31, 2010)

sure looks preggers to me


----------



## freemotion (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 1, 2010)

Pictures taken 12/1/2010. She also has a little bit of discharge. Sorry about the quality of some of the pictures. She's one of those "in your pocket" goats most of the time and it makes it hard to get a good shot of her behind.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 1, 2010)

Shes beautiful!! Nice end of day sun..pics looks nice!


----------



## TigerLilly (Dec 1, 2010)

Glad to hear (& see) she's preggers!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## warthog (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats


----------

